# Santoku identification



## Judderman (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello

I was wondering if anyone could help identifying a knife I bought recently in Tokyo. I was on holiday and hadn't really thought about bringing a knife back so hadn't done much research before going. I'm more of the European style knife guy so didn't know much beyond the basic shapes and the basic difference in steel and sharpening angle. Anyway, whilst on Kappbashi street I wandered into a few knife shops and just couldn't not buy one. Given the lack of time for research I played it safe and bought a santoku in the lower price bracket. Nice to bring something back seeing as well priced Japanese whisky seemed impossible to get hold of!

There are no markings on the blade itself, just on the box. When I asked about it I was told it was from Osaka which I guess just means its a Sakai blade which doesn't narrow it down.

So here are the pictures of it and it's packaging. Realise it's not going to be a world beater from the amount I paid for it but if anyone has any more information on it I would love to know.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Dec 20, 2016)

It certainly looks very similar to a style Sakai Takayuki make a boatload of


----------



## Judderman (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks, I'll take a look

I was actually at a food and cooking show and saw one of these: http://www.kinknives.com/haru/haru-santoku-knife-180mm-120.aspx which looked almost identical. I'm sure I had read they weren't made in Osaka but I can't find that on the site now.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks very similar to the Sakai Takayuki:





I found that picture from here: http://www.hocho-knife.com/sakai-ta...mascus-hammered-tsuchime-santoku-knife-180mm/

It could be that the store just buys them unmarked to sell as their house brand.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Dec 21, 2016)

That kin... kin looks like a reseller that rebrands whatever they are allowed to, so they might be offering the very same ST knife or a slightly modified production run  Their Kobe series, btw, looks very similar to some knives sold under the Ikeuchi and Hayashi brands elsewhere...


----------



## Judderman (Dec 21, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> Looks very similar to the Sakai Takayuki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Certainly looks similar, and the price once you add in import duty and mark up wouldn't be far off I don't think.

I agree I think kin are just resellers, which their website pretty.Much confirms so hey could be one and the same.

Thanks both


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 21, 2016)

Is it your first Japanese kitchen knife? At the price you're suggesting, it's a good deal IMHO. Hope you enjoy it! :doublethumbsup:


----------

